# Different Selaginella species requirements?



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, so I just ordered a bunch of selaginella from Josh's Frogs. I've had trouble with them in the past and my kraussiana has shrunk down to one stubborn stalk. I was hoping to plant them all a little better with more long spagnum around the roots (for ground, should I mix spaghnum in when I plant them?) But I'm not too sure of what the relative light and moisture requirements among the different species are. For instance, I have a Nepenthes mounted up where a piece of wood leans against the corkbark and would like to mount the Kraussiana 'brownii' but that is higher up, and the soil starts to dry up slightly between mistings. In any event, here are the species, any info would be greatly appreciated:

Pin-Cushion Spikemoss Selaginella kraussiana 'brownii' 
Peacock Spikemoss Selaginella uncinata 
Krauss' Gold-Tip Spikemoss Selaginella kraussiana 'Gold Tips' 
Krauss' Gold Spikemoss Selaginella kraussiana 'Aurea' 
Ruby Red Spikemoss Selaginella erythropus 'Sanguinea' 


0.1 R. ciliatus


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

id also like to no, since i just got just about every kind of spike moss from joshfrogs.


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

The peacock has done well for me in pretty moist conditions, it spreads like crazy, and grows up the walls. It does not form a dense mat like some of the others, it grows in every direction. I've managed to kill all the others except this one, I don't think they like too much water.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Krauss' Gold Spikemoss Selaginella kraussiana 'Aurea'

I was trying to be careful by not watering it too much. Yet, it still started struggling and dying on me. So i took it out of my viv and put it in a minitank in my cool, dark basement. Lighting will really be an issue.


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Bummer, I just planted some Selaginella kraussiana in my viv.. Day one it's doing fine, of course, but now I'm worried it'll die on me too. Hope not though. Sad, it's so pretty.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

My experience with Selaginella in terrariums is that if it's growing in a pot it will most likly eventually rot. Cuttings seem to do great though. One plant I have had no luck with is S kraussiana 'Brownii' It seems to never do well for me. Most all the kraussiana cultivars like bright light. S uncinata likes low light as does S erythropus.

They are all doing well in my 'Giant Terrarium' and I plan to add more species as the Episcia I planted turned to mush over the winter.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I've found krauss to be picky about air flow. I had a nice big clump growing in my viv for a long time and then I added some broms around it. A month later most of it was a mushy brown mess. When adding krauss I put little bits and pieces everywhere and usually a few of them will start to thrive. The more cuttings the better chance at finding a good location. 

The peacock seems to be hardier and less picky. It does better in wetter places for me.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

So I got all my plants in last week and they all seem to be doing alright, but I just saw the strangest thing. So the only animal I have in there is a crested gecko and I just caught her literally munching on some kraussianna 'brownii' that I planted up in the corner by the food. I've never heard of this before and it was pretty funny seeing her biting at the plants.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Just as an update, I now have 6 species of selaginella in there and they all seem to be doing well, though they're all getting different degrees of moisture and light etc, can't wait to see how they'll fill in, the peacock is already running up the wall!


----------

